# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [CheatEngine] Swords and Sandals 2 - Money and Stats Hack

## Laykith

*The game:*  Swords and sandals 2 Play Swords & Sandals II: Emperor&#39;s Reign Full Version, a free online game on Kongregate

*Unlimited Stats:*
Once there, load the game, create new gladiator.
Start by entering 72 and then First Scan 
Add 1 skill into any stat.
Now enter 64 and then Next scan. 
Press the red arrow and then click in the box under "active" and change the value to 256.
Now you can add as many stats as you want.

*Unlimited Money:*
Same thing as above just take the ammount gold you have and take it x8 and scan for the number.
Buy/Sell something and take your new ammount of gold x8 and press next scan. Now change the number to 25000008. (3125001 gold)

----------

